# So Tired of Dealing with This



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

Hi..this is my first time, I hope someone out there can help me. I have had problems with my stomach since I was 14 (I am now 44). For the last 3 years I have had terrible GERD..to the point that it has caused anxiety and sent me to the ER. I have a heavy chest, back pain, even jaw pain, stomach pain and I burp ALL of the time. I can out burp anyone, without trying. I can't tell you how many times I have been to the doctor for this. I get every response from loose weight to "Let's put you on an antidepressant"..I am now on Nexium 40mg in the am and 300mg of Zantac in the pm. The Zantac actually seems to help more than the Nexium but that's not much. I have changed my diet and most recently went to a cardiologist (echocardiogram and nuclear cardiac stress test)for him to say it is not my heart and I need to exercise more. If I exercise anywhere near eating even a crumb I feel like I am going to die. I know that stress is a factor for me, but I am the Mom of 2 small children and I work a full time job, so stress my friends is a way of life for me. I keep reading that a low carb diet will help, has anyone had any luck with that approach. I have also read about mangosteen juice as a cure and the Braggs ACV...How do they work? I have tried digestive enzymes and probiotics..if anyone knows a good brand, the ones I tried helped minimally. I would just appreciate any help that anyone can give me..I am so frustrated and this is totally wrecking my life!The doctors get tired of seeing me and I get tired of not getting any relief. Thanks to all for listening..I hope that I can return the favor...


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi TroubledTummy, I'm sorry about your health.is been 8 months, since I got Ill...I have GERD, and some ibs. Is a terrible feeling and it creates so much pain. My weight was 114 before I got very ill, I when down to 94 kilos, right now am 99 kilos, I wasn't able to eat, I was afraid because it created pain, in my chest and back, I felt like I had a lump in my throat, and sometimes I had pain in my throat. When I drink I can feel and hear the liquid go down. is really troubledsome.I eat very little and is really limited, cant eat chicken, or anything like raw vegetable it feels like it gets stuck in my throat, is really scary. My doctor gave me a Rx protonix, I took that only for 3 months it created problems, so I stop that medication, than I took, Prilosec that help me a little bit, and sometime I take a Zantac that helps but not as much. but I just dont want to take anymore meds. I also try Braggs, it help, but too much of that creates more acid. but is good for other things. Last week I started on a Native Remedy, name Gastronic Dr. is been a week and you know what? I think it started to work. nothing else did. One person said it took her 2 weeks, and she felt much better. now she doesn't take anything else. If you want to try it? read about how it works, it sounds great and it helps with other digestive problems. go to this web site. at.http://www.nativeremedies.com/When you open the page, on your left side click on Digestive Disorders. Please tell me what you think?Best RegardsAngel


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello! PoserAngelI just visited the Nativeremedies.com website and took a glance at the Gastronic Dr. and it looks promising so I just ordered the combo pack. I also, found something for son's eczema so I ordered that too. I'll give it a try.AlohaJohn L.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi John, am glad you got the GastronicDr. Is been a week, and I do feel the change, they say it take around 3 to 6 weeks to work, but some people see the diferents in day's I just started to see the differnt I haven't taking any Zantac or anything else. Maybe my nervs will get better and I wont have too take, Xanax anymore, actually? I dont take it to often, only as needed. Good luck!Angel


----------



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

Poser Angel, Thank you for the info..I am going to order the Gastronic DR combo pack..Looks promising. They also have some products for anxiety that also looked like it might be helpful. I will let you know. I have tried to ween myself off of the Nexium and its not working so hopefully a natural product will help! Best of Luck I hope you continue to improve.


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Aloha! PoserAngel and TroubledTummyI just started my dose for about 5 days now and will keep you posted after the 10 days try-out. I showed this product to my doctor (of course, don't really have knowledge of it) and he okayed to let me try it.PoserAngel - Are you taking 1 or 2 a day?Have a great weekend!John L.


----------



## 17115 (May 14, 2006)

Hi - I just read your discussion and am interested to hear how the Gastronic DR combo pack works out for you all...Are you taking with other prescription medications?I am a 27 year old female and struggle with both GERD and IBS (at least that is how my Dr has diagnosed me)...i have had a series of blood tests and an upper endoscopy and been on Aciphex + Rubinol for a while and still suffer from constant burping and abdominal discomfort. Its not only embarassing for me when I am out to dinner with friends, but also detrimental to my daily life. I refrain from doing certain things for fear that I might not feel well - I try and eat healthy and change my life around but nothing ever seems to make me feel 100% and its exhausting. I have severe anxiety over my health because of it - so much so that I, too have wound up in a hospital from anxiety attacks, which I am sure does not help the symptoms of my digestive disorders. I am desperate to find ways to minimalize my discomfort.


----------

